# How often should I expect contact with my breeder?



## PhoenixFeather94 (Sep 6, 2020)

Hi everyone! First time posting to these forums.

My partner and I will be getting a laborador puppy in December. The puppy will be born mid-October.

I first contacted this breeder at the beginning of August, before she bred this litter. She said her female was coming into heat and will be bred in the coming weeks. We communicated a bunch over that week and I sent in a deposit. I haven't heard from her since. 

I did contact her about 3 weeks ago. Originally, I stated that I was looking for a male puppy. She said if there is not one in this litter, she will move me to next year's litter. However, about a week later my partner and I changed our minds and no longer care about gender. 

Anyways, this could just be my anxiety speaking, but is this lack of communicaiton normal? How much communication should I expect from a breeder before the puppies are born? Should I confirm that I am still on the reservation list or trust that she has my name down (again, I do have a receipt stating my spot)?


----------



## storyist (Sep 19, 2019)

This is from memory of how it went with the only puppy I ever got from a situation I think would be equivalent to yours and another time when I tried to get one. From the successful effort:


I talked to the breeder quite a bit when deciding, phone call first and lots of emails after. Received pictures and information on sire and dam and other relatives.
From the original talks, I knew approximately when the breeding was to take place, can't remember if the breeder let me know the actual date.
I heard when pregnancy was confirmed, which was done by ultrasound a couple weeks in, can't remember exactly how many days.
The breeder called me the day after the puppies were born. The breeder did ask me for a deposit, but I can't remember if it was when I said, _yes, I want a puppy from this litter_, after the pregnancy was confirmed, or even after the puppies were born. I suspect it was one of the 2 latter times since I'm pretty cautious about things like that, I only wanted a bitch puppy, and this was the bitch's first litter.
After that the breeder sent emails with regular updates and pictures right until I flew to choose my puppy and bring her home - I had first pick bitch puppy because the breeder was keeping a male.

On the failed effort, I hung in for two years until it was accepted that the bitch I wanted a puppy from was never going to be bred successfully (over that 2 years, she was tried with 3 different males), and she was spayed. Things went as above for the first couple of steps until no pregnancy from the breedings. I was never asked for a deposit.


----------



## mustluvdogs66 (Mar 30, 2017)

Congratulations. How exciting!
I really wouldn’t expect much communication at all, unless you ask a specific question. She got your deposit and confirmed that.
I’d email her again and just ask to confirm she got your request for any sex puppy from this litter.


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

It really depends on the breeder. Crystal's breeder was very communicative and we became good friends. Casper's breeder talked to me maybe once a week, only when I made contact first, and her emails were super short. It's all down to the breeder's personality, as well as how demanding their job and family are. I wouldn't consider low communication a red flag, especially before any pups are even born. She doesn't have much to tell you at this point!


----------

